# deck paint



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I need to paint my front covered deck/porch and stairs (wood). Right now it has plain old solid paint on it, but its very slippery in the winter. I was thinking of using some sort of textured coating. Beauti-tone has a product called Flexrock which can be rolled on and has a "stone" look to it. Rustoleum Stone Effects is another one, but has to be applied with a trowel which sounds like a pita to me.
Anyone ever used these products or know of other brands or have any other suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Use regular deck paint and sprinkle some sand into it after you apply it. That would be good for stairs, but might be a bit of challenge to get it evenly scattered on a deck.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used regular deck paint with some sand sprinkled onto it, as DavefromBC suggested. I got the sand from the paint supply store and it was quite fine. 

You can also buy sandpaper strips that stick onto the edges of stairs, but they are not inexpensive and I don't know how well they stay on.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I ended up using Behr Deck paint and a Behr traction additive, really fine grit stuff, went on nicely, very consistent texture. it was only $3 for the additive which is enough for gallon.
Thought I'd share.


----------

